# December POTM Nomination thread!



## Arch (Dec 6, 2007)

Post your nominations for December photo of the month here!... The POTM competition HAS A PRIZE FOR FIRST PLACE!!.... at the moment the prize is a TPF mini mag-lite, as pictured it comes in red, black or silver.









RULES:

1) You may nominate up to THREE photos, no more.

2) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer.... you can't nominate yourself.

3) You may nominate any photo posted during the month of DECEMBER in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster.

4) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited or deleted.

5) The same person can only recieve the POTM prize for winning, twice in a 6 month period. This person can still win POTM, but the not the prize repeatedly.

How to nominate: Just right click the picture you'd like to nominate..... go to 'properties' and paste the location into the image icon on this thread..... its easy!

Have fun...... and get nominating!


----------



## lostprophet (Dec 8, 2007)

London...very cold and dark.  2nd Shot  by Becky


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 8, 2007)

Sorry mate, for me it is:

London...very cold and dark    1st shot    _by Becky




_


----------



## lostprophet (Dec 10, 2007)

Hear me roar!!!!!! -  by Chiller


----------



## Mathias13 (Dec 10, 2007)

'Sycamore Gap' by KenCo


----------



## The_Caper (Dec 10, 2007)

Waterloo Bridge by Becky


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Dec 12, 2007)

*Something I Passed in the Night Whilst Walking* by _THORHAMMER





_


----------



## meotter (Dec 15, 2007)

really like waterloo bridge by becky!  fantastic shot!


----------



## The Phototron (Dec 16, 2007)

Untitled by Allsmiles7282






The shot is simply timeless. I would say more, but the picture says it all!


----------



## Miaow (Dec 17, 2007)

Castle Lamps by Roger ( http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=103997 )


----------



## abraxas (Dec 21, 2007)

By Chris - Favorites of 2007


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Dec 21, 2007)

As delighted as I am to see this in here, I have a horrible feeling it may not be eligible, as it was first posted on 25th November here - Plant Study I-VI. No doubt someone will adjudicate on this one.


----------



## Dynamic (Dec 22, 2007)

TCimages - Great Horned Owl


----------



## Miaow (Dec 22, 2007)

The Dronery by Abraxas


----------



## danir (Dec 26, 2007)

Goldfinch by lostprophet


----------



## TornadoR32 (Dec 28, 2007)

Miaow said:


> The Dronery by Abraxas


 
Amazing!


----------



## edtek (Jan 4, 2008)

all pictures...sick skills!


----------



## lostprophet (Jan 8, 2008)

when can we start voting ?


----------



## andrea905 (Jan 24, 2008)

Wow, the "London...very cold and dark 1st shot _by Becky" _photo just blew me away. I want to vote on some too!!


----------



## Becky (Jan 24, 2008)

You already can... but if I were you I'd go for Waterloo Bridge by Becky!!!!!


----------

